# S-Works Shoe Sizing



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

I know the best way to find the right fit is to try on shoes but it's hard to tell how they're going to feel after lots of miles without some guidance. So here's the situation. I have a pair of Shimano SH-R131s size 43. I wear a size 9.5 dress shoe and size 10 Nike sneaker. When I purchased the R131s they were the first time I purchased from an LBS and they suggested this size from a chart and although they were a bit snug, suggested it was a good fit. After several 1,000 miles, they are still a pretty snug fit. I often have numb toes in the summer and cold toes in the winter and even have a slight bruise under one toe that won't go away. SO - going to switch to S-Works and tried on a 43.5 (which according to Specialized chart is size 10.5) but they are pretty snug. Tried on size 44 and they are much more comfortable although I do have quite a bit of toe room. Considering my current situation that seems like a good thing and the shoes fit very well everywhere else (no heel slip; feel good through the ball of the foot). SO - sound right?


----------



## rcummings1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds right. Specialized has a bigger toe box and fits my feet much better than Shimano shoes. I had to go up a half size from 44.5 in Shimano to a 45 in Specialized also. My feet are very, very, happy now. I think I am a Specialized shoe guy as I now own I own three pairs, Road, Mtn, and a pair of BG Defroster's. I like them better than my old Sidi's and way better than my Shimano's.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Homenetman said:


> I know the best way to find the right fit is to try on shoes but it's hard to tell how they're going to feel after lots of miles without some guidance. So here's the situation. I have a pair of Shimano SH-R131s size 43. I wear a size 9.5 dress shoe and size 10 Nike sneaker. When I purchased the R131s they were the first time I purchased from an LBS and they suggested this size from a chart and although they were a bit snug, suggested it was a good fit. After several 1,000 miles, they are still a pretty snug fit. I often have numb toes in the summer and cold toes in the winter and even have a slight bruise under one toe that won't go away. SO - going to switch to S-Works and tried on a 43.5 (which according to Specialized chart is size 10.5) but they are pretty snug. Tried on size 44 and they are much more comfortable although I do have quite a bit of toe room. Considering my current situation that seems like a good thing and the shoes fit very well everywhere else (no heel slip; feel good through the ball of the foot). SO - sound right?


I used a pair of Shimano SPD-R shoes for years that I liked a lot, so when it came time to replace them, Shimano's were my first choice. I found them to be tight fitting in my size (I'm consistently an 8.5 in walking shoes and a 42 in cycling shoes), so I started looking at different brands. I found the Specialized (non S Works) to be among the best, and a 42 fit great. 

My rule with cycling attire/ accessories is not tight, not loose, but snug. From your description, I'd say the 44 offers the best compromise on fit. Keep in mind too that _when_ you try the shoes on matters and your feet will swell while riding. I would have thought going up to the 43.5 would have been sufficient, but we're all different. And stating the obvious, make sure you're wearing cycling specific socks when you're evaluating these shoes. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds right to me, you mentioned the the 44 feel more comfortable thats what I would go for.


----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

PJ - I agree that 1/2 size larger for S-Works would probably make sense. However since my 43 Shimanos have always felt a bit snug, I suppose going up 1/2 size for room and up another 1/2 size for brand difference also might be about right. Like the carpenter "measure twice, cut once," I'm going back to the store one more time tomorrow (about 4th time I've tried both sizes on) to make sure ONE more time. A bit OCD, but with these pricey shoes can't be TOO careful.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Homenetman said:


> PJ - I agree that 1/2 size larger for S-Works would probably make sense. However since my 43 Shimanos have always felt a bit snug, I suppose going up 1/2 size for room and up another 1/2 size for brand difference also might be about right. Like the carpenter "measure twice, cut once," I'm going back to the store one more time tomorrow (about 4th time I've tried both sizes on) to make sure ONE more time. A bit OCD, but with these pricey shoes can't be TOO careful.


I agree. What I offered was based on my experiences, but as I said, we're all different. Bottom line is you have to go with what feels the best, no matter the number on the box - not that much different from frame sizing! 

Good luck shopping!


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

*Another thing to remember . . . .*

When you go to try on the shoes go at close to the end of your day. Why? Because your feet will be swollen from everything you've done throughout the day and will best approximate the swelling you will experience while riding.

As far as the Specialized shoes . . . . they are fantastic. I own two pairs, one road pair and one mountain pair, and they are by far the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn. I have a pair of Sidi's for the road and the Specialized shoes just blows the Sidi's away. FWIW, I got the Sidi's for free when I bought my new road bike in June.


----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

Just to close this thread for anyone who may want to learn from my experience. I went back to the store, took the socks I'll use most often and had lots of time to try on both the 44s and 43.5s with the shop guys. They both fit pretty well width wise but the 44s had just TOO much toe room. I was really swimming in them in the front. Interestingly, even with the 44s, my heel didn't slip much perhaps because the heel cup is designed so well. 

So went with the 43.5s - Gold stars to PJ352!!!

.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Homenetman said:


> Just to close this thread for anyone who may want to learn from my experience. I went back to the store, took the socks I'll use most often and had lots of time to try on both the 44s and 43.5s with the shop guys. They both fit pretty well width wise but the 44s had just TOO much toe room. I was really swimming in them in the front. Interestingly, even with the 44s, my heel didn't slip much perhaps because the heel cup is designed so well.
> 
> So went with the 43.5s - Gold stars to PJ352!!!


Glad it worked out for you!! :thumbsup: 

As far as the gold stars.. thanks, but we all 'guess good' _sometimes_.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm an 11.5 in Nike and Adidas, and 11 in dress shoes like Johnston & Murphy, and I wear a 45 in Spesh. They are great shoes. Defrosters changed my life. Well, OK, that's an overstatement, but they are awesome.


----------

